# emails



## packplantpath (Feb 5, 2009)

Anybody else not getting emails when a reply is posted on a thread you are subscribed to?


----------



## smokin' dick (Feb 5, 2009)

I didn't know that could be done. How does one set it up?


Computer illiterate and proud, that's me.


----------



## vlap (Feb 5, 2009)

I haven't recieved an email for a reply or pm in a long time. I have it all set up to do so but not getting them at all.


----------



## packplantpath (Feb 5, 2009)

When I first joined, I always got them.  Right before things went bust, I usually got them, now I never get them.

Oh well.

Smokin Dick:  If you click user CP at the top of the page it will take you to your settings page.  The settings are under "Edit options" on the left.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 5, 2009)

I will work on getting that fixed. Hopefully by the end of today.

Please pm me or email me with any other problems.


----------



## graybeard (Feb 5, 2009)

nada! zilch, none,nope, not yet, noooo, waiting, still waiting,


----------



## erain (Feb 5, 2009)

i kinda like not getting them, keeps my inbox uncluttered!!! i ck site often enuff anyway.


----------



## packplantpath (Feb 5, 2009)

Good man, thanks a bunch.  I'm always forgetting which threads I'm following.


----------

